# BIOS Update



## liquidbeats (13. März 2004)

*Grafikkarten BIOS Update*

Nabend alle Miteinander.
Ich habe Eine Frage bezüglich des Bios Updates eine Grafikkarte.
Irgendwie Bekomme ich auf dem Monitor lauter Pixel Fehler und Balken zu sehen.
Mal grün und mal rot teilweise sogar gemischt grün und rot zusammen.

Ich dachte erst es Sei ein Defekter Ram Riegel, ist aber nicht so. Hab jetzt eine Andere Graka drin, wo alles ok ist.
Der Support Bei EPOX der, der Hersteller von meinem Mainboard ist Meinte es ist auf den BIOS der Grafikkarte zurückzuführen und ich möchte mal versuchen dort ein BIOS Update zu machen.

Ich habe gesucht und gesucht, ohne ende.
Wie ein BIOS Update Funktioniert weis ich (hab das schon unzählige mal gemacht, aber nie bei einer GRAKA).
WO finde ich  den BIOS für meine GRAKA?
Wie installier ich den?


Gforce 4 MX 440 se 128MB DDR Ram
Hersteller ist XELO. (Steht jedenfalls auf der Treiber CD.)


----------



## liquidbeats (27. März 2004)

Hat da Echt Keiner Ahnung oder so?


----------



## Erpel (27. März 2004)

Wenn der Support bei Epox sagt dass es am Bios der Grafikkarte liegt sollten die auch wissen wie man das durchführt.


----------



## liquidbeats (27. März 2004)

Nö der meinte Ledeiglich nur das er sich damit nicht auskenne ich mich an den Hersteller wenden möchte.
Problem ist, das ich keine  Anschrift oder Webseite habe wo ich mich Erkundigen kann.


----------



## gothic ghost (27. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von liquidbeats _
> Nö der meinte Ledeiglich nur das er sich damit nicht auskenne ich mich an den Hersteller wenden möchte.
> Problem ist, das ich keine  Anschrift oder Webseite habe wo ich mich Erkundigen kann.


hi,
keine Webseite ? dann nehme diese und unter
MX 4000 gibt es eine PDF-Datei in der steht unter anderem.

Q: My monitor display becomes abnormal after the system
running for minutes (blank screen, flicking, color blocks or
overlapping screen image).
A: Check the memory clock and core clock under Display
Properties. If the values are set too high (exceeding the
recommended spec.), please try the default values.

vielleicht hilft es dir weiter,  auch wenn es ein anderes Modell ist.


----------



## liquidbeats (27. März 2004)

jo Danke dir.
Das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren, ist besser als  nix. 


Vielen Dank

Gruß Andy


//Nachtrag.

http://www.xelo.ag

Super  da hab ich bei Google nichts gefunden und  *.ag domain nich tnach gesucht.

Nochmals vielen Dank


----------

